
The Man Who First Said 'Cyborg,' 50 Years Later (2010) - benbreen
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/09/the-man-who-first-said-cyborg-50-years-later/63821/
======
telesilla
This comment at the end is most fascinating :

"words would no longer be the only way we transduce our electrical impulses
for outside consumption. We would have a new means to access ourselves, a
language (like music) without syllables or phonemes."

Makes me think about possible futures of self-expression.

------
dr_dshiv
Manfred Clynes had great ideas about the essential structure of emotions,
called Sentics. Had a big influence on Rosalind Picard at MIT (Affective
Computing)

